# All Male Mbuna Tank do u think this would work ?



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Right now i have 5 fish in my 72 bow front tank i was thinking bout adding a Melanachromis Auratus , Pseudotropheus Demasoni , Metriaclima Callainos Cobalt Zebra , Psedotropheus Acei , Metriaclima Estherae Red Zebra , Psedotropheus Crabro Bumble Bee , and Metriaclima Greshakai Ice Blue . Right now i have a Labidochromis Yellow lab , Metriaclima Lombardoi Kenyi , Labeotropheus Trewavase , Melanachromis Cyanacorhabdos Maingano , and Pseudotropheus Socolofi . Do y'all think this would work since its a all male tank and they all going to be juveniles ? Its hard to tell the Demasoni males from the females when they juveniles and the Red Zebras . How do you tell them apart ? My LFS have the Demasoni , Red Zebras , Bumble bee , Auratus , and Acei now . Its also hard to tell the Acei females apart from the males help plz . I know most of y'all going to say take the Yellow Lab out because all the other fish are to aggressive .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For all-male mbuna in a 72 bowfront I'd go with 8-10 fish. Socolofi and callainos and possibly greshakei look too similar I think. And Kenyi and Lab males look pretty similar too.


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

OK so that's to much blue any suggestions ?


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

If you only pick one of the callainos, greshakei, and socofoli, and pick between the lombardoi and lab, that would give you 9 fish, which is what *DJRansome* said would be a good number for your tank. :thumb:


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I would keep the lab and drop the kenyi. Your red zebra won't get along with the kenyi once they mature. However unsure how it would workout in all male. Also you could go with albino socolofi they would add nice white


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with what everyone else has said. If I'm following the thread correctly, you currently have:

-Yellow Lab
-Kenyi
-Maingano
-Socolofi
-Labeotropheus Trewavase?

and you would like to add:
-Melanachromis Auratus 
-Pseudotropheus Demasoni
-Metriaclima Callainos Cobalt Zebra
-Psedotropheus Acei 
-Metriaclima Estherae Red Zebra 
-Psedotropheus Crabro Bumble Bee 
-Metriaclima Greshakai Ice Blue

Some of those species are very aggressive. I'd stay away from the kenyi, auratus, crabo. You should be okay with both the Cobalt/Ice Blue but they are close to the same in color so you will have a lot of blue. It's really a "trail and error" I'd suggest the following:

-Yellow Lab
-Maingano
-Albino Socolofi (in-place of the reg. socolofi)
-Labeotropheus Trewavase
-Acei
-Cobalt (or reg socolofi if you can't get the cobalt)
-Red Zebra
-Demasoni
-Ice Blue (look at possibly getting Albino Ice Blue to break up all of the blue)

That would be a nice mix :thumb: I have a lot of those species in my all-male mbuna with minimal problems, however, it's not always like that. It's best to add multiple males each time and get them while they're fairly young. Good luck on whatever you decide!


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

I got the Auratus yesterday and he get chase around by my Maingano . My Socolofi chase all the fish around in my tank he's the dominant male so far . I'm going to get the Demasoni , Red zebra , Polit , Acei , Ice Blue , and Bumble bee . I'm going to get rid of the Trewavase West thumbi . In yes they all juveniles so hopefully they can get along together as they grow together . I know DJRansome said he would only do 9 males but I'm going to do 11 and 2 cat fish . I have more then enough filtration on this tank to keep 13 fish our just have to see how it works . I have 2 Eheims on here a 2217 and 2215 and I'm going to add a HOB Emperor 400.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Pnut,

Not to be rude by any means but I think you will be making a mistake is you go with the Auratus and Crabo (bumble bee). They are both very aggresive and the crabo is actually too small for the 72 gal bowfront. He can get up to 8 inch and be a terror in the tank. The catfish may not be a bad idea but with a all-male tank, they're really not suggested. A lot of people use them for fry control witch in your case is not needed. But, if your set on a few catfish then have at it! When it's all said and done, it's still your tank so take my advice for what it's worth :thumb: good luck


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the advice instead of the Bumble Bee our probably add another Yellow Lab , or White Top but i really like the Bumble Bee . Yeah i know the cat fish are really not needed for and all - male tank but i like them too . Instead of the cat fish i mite add the Crabo Blue he only get 6 inches . I know this is a pretty aggressive set up our have to see how it works . Thanks for the advice and the help everybody and Esparzar 1 you not being rude by any means . We are all on here to learn from each other trust me i appreciate the help . I look at the species profiles and most over look the fact that the bumble bee get 8 inches thanks again for your help .


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

white top wouldn't be a bad choice but you need to be careful with multiple males that are barred (Dem/White top) they can be a handful. Also, if you go with a YellowLab make sure it's the only YL in the tank. It's not suggested to have multiple males of the same species in a all-male tank. Again, good luck with everything!


----------

